# My veggie Garden is doing well.Also veggies for Indigo.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

So far my veggie garden is going really well i have all ready had a good lot of peas beans cabbage. So i replanted more peas butter beans i have garlic growing black tomatoes, Eschollots.. I also planted some Chick weed for Indi. Oh and Indi is so spoilt he has Fresh Silver beat to no spray on any of my veggies. I have just planted potatoes to i remembered how to plant them as my dad show me how to seeing he was a farmer.. 

My veggie Garden.


Chick Weed for Indi


Black Russian Tomatoes






Cabbage,Eschollots. and Garlic in the Middle.


You can see the Peas behind the Cabbage...


Silver Beat for Indigo


I hope they all grow into good veggies...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They look really healthy Lyn. 

I can't really grow much at this time of year because of the heavy frosts we get. But I do have a good crop of mandarins and some oranges. And I still have some chillis.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> They look really healthy Lyn.
> 
> I can't really grow much at this time of year because of the heavy frosts we get. But I do have a good crop of mandarins and some oranges. And I still have some chillis.


Our Oranges are beautiful and Sweet the Mandarins are sour not a good season for them. Thank you...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

chirper said:


> Nice pictures


Thank you...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Impeckable said:


> You've obviously worked hard in your veggie garden Lyn, well done, I've never seen Black Russian tomatoes before, we must grow different varieties over here, I don't have a garden as such where I live now but my Mum and I are keeping my Dad's veg garden going in memory of him, you're doing great and I'm sure your Dad is keeping an eye on your potatoes, I've no doubt they will be a success as well


Thank you Pete... That is so nice of your mum and you to keep the veggie garden going for your dad that is wonderful... What veggies are you growing..

I thought I'd grow some potatoes to show my dad that I haven't forgotton how to grow them they haven't come up yet only planted them yesterday.. I'll post photos when they are up... I miss my father a lot I am planting them cause I wanted to do something he use to like doing.....

Here is a link to the Black Russian Tomatoes...

Tomato 'Black Russian' - Heritage - Tomato Seeds - Thompson & Morgan


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn you are definitely a very talented lady, you can play the piano beautifully you can make excellent signatures her on the forum, you can and have a video made and raising funds for a charity and now you have a wonderful vegie garden :yo::clap: 
I take my hat off to you and think you are a very talented person.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well done, Lyn! Those home-grown veggies taste so much better than store bought *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice,Lyn!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My veggie*

It is great to see you planting a garden. If we let corporate farms do this, we will loose a connection to our earth and Our ancestors who were so skillful in so many ways that we now pay companies to do. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous little garden! I love it  Your Dad is surely very proud that you're carrying on what he taught you. 
I have a garden too, we have onions and potatoes and carrots, we also have some chives and basil as well as tomatoes and a big squash plant! 
Home grown veggies are wonderful, good job Lyn  

Thank you for sharing your garden with us


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lyn you are definitely a very talented lady, you can play the piano beautifully you can make excellent signatures her on the forum, you can and have a video made and raising funds for a charity and now you have a wonderful vegie garden :yo::clap:
> I take my hat off to you and think you are a very talented person.


Thank you so much Cathy... I just played at a concert a couple of months ago I was going to post it on youtube for a little while and then Make it private I was going to let Deb here me... I also play the keyboard and as you said the piano to. The only thing i can't do is sing I wish I could would love to...I love doing my slideshows I also do tatting hand made lace but I havent done that for a while but I'll be getting back to it again... Would you like to see my concert.oh would you like to have a DVD I'll send you one you will have to give me your address...... 



eduardo said:


> *Well done, Lyn! Those home-grown veggies taste so much better than store bought *


Thank you Dee... Oh yes the cabbage is so sweet different to the store..



nuxi said:


> Very nice,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby...



Jo Ann said:


> It is great to see you planting a garden. If we let corporate farms do this, we will loose a connection to our earth and Our ancestors who were so skillful in so many ways that we now pay companies to do. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn.... Maybe you can try your own garden...



StarlingWings said:


> What a gorgeous little garden! I love it  Your Dad is surely very proud that you're carrying on what he taught you.
> I have a garden too, we have onions and potatoes and carrots, we also have some chives and basil as well as tomatoes and a big squash plant!
> Home grown veggies are wonderful, good job Lyn
> 
> Thank you for sharing your garden with us


Thank you StarlingWings. Nothing better than home growen veggies. They taste better than store veggies....must have to do with the way we grow them to taste so nice. You can grow veggies for your birds to....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Lyn my oranges are lovely and sweet too. But the variety I grow would not do well in Bundaberg as they need at least 2 or 3 frosts to make them sweet. You would be growing Valencia Oranges where I grow Washington Navel.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great looking garden Lyn. Black Russian is one of my favorites for making tomato sauce. They are just right with the acid/sweet taste. One of my new faves the last few years for slicing and eating is the Green zebra tomato, another heirloom tomato. Hope all goes well with the potatoes .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...they all look to be off to a wonderful start Lyn. Can't wait to see all the delicious stuff you get from them...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Lyn my oranges are lovely and sweet too. But the variety I grow would not do well in Bundaberg as they need at least 2 or 3 frosts to make them sweet. You would be growing Valencia Oranges where I grow Washington Navel.


Sorry Kate Mum said we are growing the Washington Navel we are not growing Valencia Oranges..
Mum said the Washington Navel grows really well here our Oranges are really really sweet not sour. I'll take a photo to show you and put it here.....



Budgiekeet said:


> Great looking garden Lyn. Black Russian is one of my favorites for making tomato sauce. They are just right with the acid/sweet taste. One of my new faves the last few years for slicing and eating is the Green zebra tomato, another heirloom tomato. Hope all goes well with the potatoes .


Thank you Rick... Yes I have had home made Black Russian tomato sauce yum... I'll post photos of the potatoes and my beat root when they come up...



Jonah said:


> Wow...they all look to be off to a wonderful start Lyn. Can't wait to see all the delicious stuff you get from them...


 Thank you Randy.... I'll post photos later when they are bigger....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is our Washington Navel tree... I also planted Beat Root today...

Washington Navel Tree in our Back Yard.




Little Beat Root Plants.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't think that the Washington Navels would do well up there as you would not get any frost. I love the Washington Navel they have so much flavour compared to the Valencia. Lovely healthy tree Lyn. And the beetroot looks good too.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow I didn't know that you grew all these types of produce, Lyn! This must keep you very busy all day. If I live near you I'd be stealing your oranges and tomatoes, but Indi would not be happy if I did.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> I didn't think that the Washington Navels would do well up there as you would not get any frost. I love the Washington Navel they have so much flavour compared to the Valencia. Lovely healthy tree Lyn. And the beetroot looks good too.


Thank you Kate.. I don't like the Valencia oranges they are not real nice.... But I had two oranges chopped up last night beautiful it was yum.... I hope we get some yummy beat root... It's overcast looks like rain today well it's trying to.... So dry...



Jedikeet said:


> Wow I didn't know that you grew all these types of produce, Lyn! This must keep you very busy all day. If I live near you I'd be stealing your oranges and tomatoes, but Indi would not be happy if I did.


Thank you Nick... You have to beat me to the oranges first. Indi gets oranges as a treat.. But I think I'll share some with you we had heaps on this year....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

My oranges and mandarins are also lovely at the moment , you can't beat a freshly squeezed juice from your own oranges fresh off the tree. All three of my budgies love orange and mandarin, we give them the half orange after we have squeeze them and they all jump to it!! Budget loves to share mandarin slices with me he will share .:happy4::laughing2:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> My oranges and mandarins are also lovely at the moment , you can't beat a freshly squeezed juice from your own oranges fresh off the tree. All three of my budgies love orange and mandarin, we give them the half orange after we have squeeze them and they all jump to it!! Budget loves to share mandarin slices with me he will share .:happy4::laughing2:


Thank you Cathy... Indi loves Oranges to not so keen on Mandarines... I love Oranges at the moment...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

You really do a wonderful job there Lyn!  I am trying to do here as much as you do there but I think you beat me on this!  and I believe that they taste delicious!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> You really do a wonderful job there Lyn!  I am trying to do here as much as you do there but I think you beat me on this!  and I believe that they taste delicious!!


Thank you Despina..... Yes home growen veggies taste better than bought veggies... There yum....if you spend a lot of time with your veggie garden you will get lots of veggies...


----------

